# 11 Speed: Is it worth it?



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi,
I have read a number of posts about people having issues with 11 speed. I am not sure how wide spread the problem is. I am about to build up an Orbea frame and have the luxury of being able to choose whatever groupo I want. I want to go with Super Record 11 Speed. I am trying to determine if it is worth it, or should I try to find a 10 speed Record groupo.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

From my experience so far the 11 speed stuff is absolutely amazing. The shape of the hoods, the action, the extra gear all add up to make a fantastic group. Its also absolutely beautiful. 

Personally I think it is a significant upgrade from 10 speed Campag. I did not particularly care for the shape of the 10 speed hoods and brake levers. 

I really like the 11th gear. I know some think it was a waste to go above 10, but i like having the option of that extra gear. Either I get a cassette with ratios like an 11-25 with an added 27 (my wheels manufacturing cassette) or a nice 11-25 cassette that doesn’t have any large jumps.

I highly recommend the group. Is Super Record worth it above Record or Chorus? Thats for you to decide.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

suggest that you go for the 11speed groupset.
no regrets.

campagnolo is gradually phasing out the 10 speed components, hence it's wiser to go straight to 11speed . 

cheers!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts....*

I'd go with 11 speed, but you don't have to spend all that much on SR. I particularly warn people about the short life of those pricey Ti cogs. The cassette costs 3 times as much as Chorus and lasts half as long, so you get to pay for it over and over.

Other than the nice CULT bearings on the crank, most of the other differences between SR and Record or Chorus are trivial weight reductions at a high price. 

For 2011, the Athena and lower groups get dumbed down shifters with the powershift mechanism that I would never buy. 

The only real problem with the current groups - both 10 and 11 speed - is the sensitivity of the ultrashift ergos to cable friction. That might be the only redeeming feature of the new powershift mechanism, but only time will tell if it has that same friction sensitivity.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

mldebono said:


> Hi,
> I have read a number of posts about people having issues with 11 speed. I am not sure how wide spread the problem is. I am about to build up an Orbea frame and have the luxury of being able to choose whatever groupo I want. I want to go with Super Record 11 Speed. I am trying to determine if it is worth it, or should I try to find a 10 speed Record groupo.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you read through the posts on this forum, almost all the issues are avoidable. The most common one seems to be that the mechanic routes the cables in a way that they have to make severe turning angles. So many recommend routing the shift cables through the back of the handlebar instead of through the front. Another common one is the change in the FD and RD cable clamping routing. So there's quite a bit of learning for mechanics going from old 10-sp to new 11-sp.

Some mention that they prefer the "harder" action of the 10-sp stuff but I can't really notice a difference. 

I have 11-sp Record and it's been really great. I even managed to route the shift cables through the front of the handlebar without any problems. Personally I love the new hood shape -- much nicer when pedaling off the saddle and more comfortable in general. 

Finally, as others mentioned already, if you intend on having a high-end groupset you will do much better by going 11. Some argue that the difference between Record and Super Record is not worth the price, but I appreciate the lustfulness of SR.  

Just be aware that some of the SR components will not last as long, for example the expensive Ti cogs.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Not having used 11 speed at all, all I can say is this.
1. Buy what you want
2. Perception vs. Reality (i.e. do you really need 11 vs. 10 vs. 9 vs. 8)?
3. It's not going to make you faster  

it's not going to make your riding more or less enjoyable, unless you let it. Refer back to #1


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Thanks for all of the responses. I am going to go with Super Record 11. It won't make me faster, but it will definitely give me pride of ownership. It seems that some of the issues people have encountered are the exception and not the rule. I'll let you know how it turns out.

The one concern I have is the longevity of the Ti cogs. However, I am going to turn that into a goal: if I can ride enough to wear out the cassette by the end of 2011 I will get a new HRM.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds good. You could sell your brand new SR cogs on eBay, buy a new chorus cassette, and have money left over for your new HR.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Sr-11...a++++*



mldebono said:


> I am going to go with Super Record 11..


You'll love it....
I wasn't sure about campy 11-speed either, after having campy record 10-sp for years. I do my own wrenchin', and built up my SL3 with SR-11 (except for shifters and FD due to availability). It shifts great, smooth. The hoods are super comfy.
Enjoy!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If it's within your budget go with SR11, life is short work hard & play hard.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

As a rider who logged about 60,000 miles on Campy Record 10 before I switched to SR11s, I can say from my perspective that 11s is absolutely worth it. I have SR on two bikes (using Chorus cassettes), and the 11s design is perfect. Actually, not quite; I don't like the new FD as well as the 10s. The 11s FD shifts beautifully, but the cage is a hair too narrow for my taste. Others seem to love it.

Other than that, 11s is pure. I didn't get the SR brakes, but I feel like I have new brakes because the new levers have so much more leverage. Both my Zero-Gravity and 8 year old Record brakes feel much stronger than before just because so much less effort is required.

I normally used a 10s 12/25 cassette, and with 11s I can have the 12/25 with a choice of a 11, 18, or 27 cog. Love it!

As someone else mentioned, SR is not really "better" than Chorus other than the CULT crank bearings. I've just always really enjoyed having the word "Record" on my bike, and "Super Record" is even better! Campgnolo does understand marketing. Get what you want; you are going to use it a long time.


----------



## thedog (Nov 6, 2005)

Campy 11spd is awesome. I have a SR11 group on an SL2. Compared to DA 7800, the brakes are much better, hoods are much more comfortable, and I like sprinting with the thumb shifter. However, the ti cassette will wear out after 6,000 mi (at first chain replacement). Sell the new SR11 cassette on ebay and get a chorus 11 - they last much longer (not worn out after first chain replacement). I am trying a Chorus chain now too.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

onrhodes said:


> it's not going to make your riding more or less enjoyable, unless you let it.


I have to disagree... going to the Chorus 11 from Ultegra has made riding much more enjoyable. The fit in the hands and the action of the shifters is a joy. 9 months of riding with the 11 and I still marvel and enjoy... not because I want to, I just do... 

Oh yeah, having that extra cog is a joy, too...


----------



## thedog (Nov 6, 2005)

Also, if you enter hilly road race events, you will soon realize the advantages of 11 speed. Being able to have an 11T and a 25T on the same cassette, while retaining the 16T, is the real deal (16T is a well-used gear). On descents, the 11T has allowed me to catch back on at crucial moments. Obviously, the pros seldom use a 25T, but lower category racers mostly find it advantageous as a bail out gear when using a standard crankset on long climbs over 6%.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

thedog said:


> \ Obviously, the pros seldom use a 25T, but lower category racers mostly find it advantageous as a bail out gear when using a standard crankset on long climbs over 6%.


I think you would be surprised how many pros have and cherish their low gears. Andrew Talansky, who will be riding for the Garmin-Cervelo protour team, insists that he have a 28 tooth gear on his cassette for climbing days. He loves to be able to throw it in the low gear and just spin. 

Francisco Mancebo is the opposite though. He raced all of Tour of Utah on an 11-23


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*honestly...*



voodooguy said:


> I have to disagree... going to the Chorus 11 from Ultegra has made riding much more enjoyable. The fit in the hands and the action of the shifters is a joy. 9 months of riding with the 11 and I still marvel and enjoy... not because I want to, I just do...
> 
> Oh yeah, having that extra cog is a joy, too...


I think you may be reading too much into my statement. Seriously. 11 speeds vs the 8 speeds I used when I started riding 22 years ago has no bearing on how much I enjoy the ride of my bike. 
The bike companies have done a great job a marketing to people that they need things. But in it's simplest form riding a bike for me is great. Sure I have a 5 year old campy Chorus group 10 speed with the new centaur levers, but I have it because I could afford it at the time and my Chorus 9 speed stuff was shot. But again, it didn't make riding more enjoyable to me, nor did the 9 speed make it less enjoyable.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, everybody is different, but for me 11s makes riding a lot more enjoyable. I have 11s on my S-Works Tarmac SL2 and on my steel bike. I loved to ride both of these bikes when I had 10s, but the 11s parts totally changes the way both of these bikes work for me. I have a fixed gear with one gear, and I love to ride that bike as well.


----------



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

mldebono,

What specific 11-speed issues have you heard of?
Any issues related to shifting needing more frequent tune-ups?


Tanks,


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

well you know what I think http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/my-11-speed-upgrade-first-impressions-294771.html


----------



## alanneal (May 23, 2007)

So, I say go with the 11. Right now im switching over to campy 10 centaur /veloce/shimano on my A bike. B bike is athena 11 mix but full campy........ slowly changing from shimano, shifters are great campy has"MOJO"


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

*issues i heard of*



SubRider said:


> mldebono,
> 
> What specific 11-speed issues have you heard of?
> Any issues related to shifting needing more frequent tune-ups?
> ...


When I was looking around I heard of increibly finnicky shifting - if everything is not perfect the shifting will suffer. For example - cable stretch and housing wear have more impact on 11 speed than they do ten speed. If the hanger is out of alignment then you will know it - ie mis shifts.

I have to say, a year after going 11 speed and riding more miles than I have ever in my life, probably close to 5000 this year, I had no issues and I used Shimano housing after I messed up cutting my campy housing. I also know my hanger must have some damage from all the travel and wear and tear on my bike. 

All in all I liked the 11 speed shifting so much that I put it on my cross bike as well and it works amazing. The only thing I can note is that Chorus 11 speed and 10 speed are quieter than super record. 

oh yeah, on my cross bike I am running shimano 10 speed rings and still no issue. 

Bottom line - the only issue I had was that Super Record 11 speed is more audible than is Chorus 11 or 10. 

So - I say go for it.

Thanks.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Why not EPS?


----------



## BlackKnight (Aug 14, 2012)

Agree. Why not EPS? I love mine. If you are going to spend the $$$ for the 11 speed, make the jump to EPS if you can. So nice going up and down hills.


----------

